# Receiver Return Issues



## jtbell (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm getting a bit hot under the collar.

A few weeks ago I upgraded my last standard receiver to a HD one. It came a few days later with no return slip for the old one. I immediately called D* and they said they would be sending out a return package for me (Call #1). A week later, I called to find out when I could expect the return package (Call #2) and was told that "there was no record of this." So this time they actually DID send it out and it arrived a week later. I packed up the old receiver and took it to FedEx the following morning.

Of course, through their fault, I am now 15 full days into my 21, and I called them again (Call #3) to tell them the receiver had been sent, and please put a note on my account explaining the situation.

I golfed yesterday evening, and when I got home, there was a message saying that they had not gotten the receiver, and that I would be billed an extraordinary amount if it did not arrive. 

I chose to not call them back immediately, so I could be in a calmer state when I spoke to them.

My bottom line is that I have the Premium package, and my monthly bill is way over $150. I am sure other vendors would love to have my business.

I feel I have more than done my due diligence here, and want to be sure they understand my frustration with this situation, which they caused.

Any suggestions? (sorry for the long post)


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Did you track it?


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

jtbell said:


> I'm getting a bit hot under the collar.
> 
> A few weeks ago I upgraded my last standard receiver to a HD one. It came a few days later with no return slip for the old one. I immediately called D* and they said they would be sending out a return package for me (Call #1). A week later, I called to find out when I could expect the return package (Call #2) and was told that "there was no record of this." So this time they actually DID send it out and it arrived a week later. I packed up the old receiver and took it to FedEx the following morning.
> 
> ...


If you have confirmation that you shipped it back to them...don't worry.


----------



## jtbell (Nov 24, 2008)

If my wife, who loves to throw away all things important, has not thrown it away, I still have the tracking #. I am exceedingly frustrated that I have had to waste this much of my valuable time on this simple matter. This will be a factor in whether I renew when my contract is up.


----------



## Clemsole (Sep 8, 2005)

jtbell said:


> If my wife, who loves to throw away all things important, has not thrown it away, I still have the tracking #. I am exceedingly frustrated that I have had to waste this much of my valuable time on this simple matter. This will be a factor in whether I renew when my contract is up.


So "Your Time" is more valuable then the $150.00? If so shutup and pay the bill.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

jtbell said:


> If my wife, who loves to throw away all things important, has not thrown it away, I still have the tracking #. I am exceedingly frustrated that I have had to waste this much of my valuable time on this simple matter. This will be a factor in whether I renew when my contract is up.


Uh, it takes about 62 seconds to track the package. If you (or your wife) threw away the tracking number....well, that's on you.

Anything ever returned to anyone is on the sender until they have proof it was delivered.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

Takes nothing to check tracking online and best to use email to get this straight once you have the info. A lot easier than calling and you have a paper trail.


----------



## rbharned (Jun 11, 2010)

I recently had to send back an HR20-700 that was bricked by the "software update". While the replacement receiver was sent via Fedex, the only return option was USPS parcel post and there was no option to track it. I complained that this was not acceptable to the CSR, but no other options were provided. I got a "certificate of mailing" but no option to track the receiver. No problems yet, but I trust Fedex with a tracking option much more than USPS parcel post.....


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

rbharned said:


> I recently had to send back an HR20-700 that was bricked by the "software update". While the replacement receiver was sent via Fedex, the only return option was USPS parcel post and there was no option to track it. I complained that this was not acceptable to the CSR, but no other options were provided. I got a "certificate of mailing" but no option to track the receiver. No problems yet, but I trust Fedex with a tracking option much more than USPS parcel post.....


You can request those shipping features via USPS.


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

Are people who post here stating that they are going to switch providers or quit D* looking for confirmation that that is the correct thing for them to do or do they just need a shoulder to cry on.
If you are not happy leave. It's really quite simple.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

rbharned said:


> I recently had to send back an HR20-700 that was bricked by the "software update". While the replacement receiver was sent via Fedex, the only return option was USPS parcel post and there was no option to track it. I complained that this was not acceptable to the CSR, but no other options were provided. I got a "certificate of mailing" but no option to track the receiver. No problems yet, but I trust Fedex with a tracking option much more than USPS parcel post.....


At the bottom of the shipping label is a part you keep with the tracking number. You can go to USPS.com and track it. Once the tracking is updated to "Picked Up and Processed by Agent" you can go to FEDEX.com and track it from there.


----------



## johns70 (May 2, 2010)

jtbell said:


> I'm getting a bit hot under the collar.
> 
> A few weeks ago I upgraded my last standard receiver to a HD one. It came a few days later with no return slip for the old one. I immediately called D* and they said they would be sending out a return package for me (Call #1). A week later, I called to find out when I could expect the return package (Call #2) and was told that "there was no record of this." So this time they actually DID send it out and it arrived a week later. I packed up the old receiver and took it to FedEx the following morning.
> 
> ...


Telling the CSR how much you pay per month doesn't really do anything for you. Every customer pays $xx/month. You don't get special treatment because you pay _way over $150/month_. 

I don't understand your frustration with this situation. You had to call a few times to get a box sent to you, you got the box, you sent the unit back. No reason to blow a gasket over it.


----------



## jtbell (Nov 24, 2008)

I WANT MORE said:


> Are people who post here stating that they are going to switch providers or quit D* looking for confirmation that that is the correct thing for them to do or do they just need a shoulder to cry on.
> If you are not happy leave. It's really quite simple.


If I am truly unhappy I will exit them so fast it will create a vortex.

This is an area that D* really needs to improve on. The bottom line is that even Comcast handles equipment changes better than this (and that is an *incredibly *low bar).


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

jtbell said:


> If I am truly unhappy I will exit them so fast it will create a vortex.
> 
> This is an area that D* really needs to improve on. The bottom line is that even Comcast handles equipment changes better than this (and that is an *incredibly *low bar).


Other than having to call a couple times to get the return kit sent, what, exactly, is wrong with how they handled it? They sent you a box with a shipping label, how can it get any easier than that?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

hilmar2k said:


> Other than having to call a couple times to get the return kit sent, what, exactly, is wrong with how they handled it? They sent you a box with a shipping label, how can it get any easier than that?


Before everybody goes berserk on the TS, I went thru the same thing for over a month and kept calling for the recovery kit. Finally had to call Retention to get it straightened out. Seems they have changed their process on returned equipment. You now have twenty one days to return it because you must first hand it over to the USPS who then gives it to FedEx, who ships it to the contractor who handles bad receivers.

They've really managed to screw the pooch this time. The only thing the TS did wrong was not save the tracking number which was on the bottom of the shipping label.

Your 21 days does not start until you get the recovery box, at least that's what Retention told me. I wasn't even returning a bad HR, just an HR that I wasn't using and it took me almost six weeks to do it.

So before you trash the TS, walk a mile in our shoes and see if you like the new and improved manner of returning equipment.

Did someone proclaim this "Let us all jump on the first confused TS we run across, day"? He's got a point and a good one.

Rich


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

rich584 said:


> Before everybody goes berserk on the TS, I went thru the same thing for over a month and kept calling for the recovery kit. Finally had to call Retention to get it straightened out. Seems they have changed their process on returned equipment. You now have twenty one days to return it because you must first hand it over to the USPS who then gives it to FedEx, who ships it to the contractor who handles bad receivers.
> 
> They've really managed to screw the pooch this time. The only thing the TS did wrong was not save the tracking number which was on the bottom of the shipping label.
> 
> ...


I have. I returned a receiver a couple of weeks ago. I, too, had to call a second time to get the kit shipped to me, but other than that, the process is very easy. I just can't see how DIRECTV could make it any easier unless they sent someone to pick it up personally. :shrug:


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

My recovery kit arrived yesterday -- more than 3 weeks from the time I deactivated a dvr. I did not call to ask where it was; I just waited for its shipment to me to appear on the orders screen on the DirecTV website. I knew from past experience my recovery kits always take that long to ship.

I returned the kit via USPS/FedEx yesterday afternoon. Apparently FedEx picked it up from the PO this morning and its on its way. I prefer the FedEx method because that gave me an immediate receipt. but this Smart Post system does appear to work as well.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

hilmar2k said:


> I have. I returned a receiver a couple of weeks ago. I, too, had to call a second time to get the kit shipped to me, but other than that, the process is very easy. I just can't see how DIRECTV could make it any easier unless they sent someone to pick it up personally. :shrug:


That's exactly what they used to do. You got the recovery kit and you called FedEx and scheduled a pickup and then someone in a FedEx uniform came to your house and picked it up. What they've done must cost less somehow or other because it's clumsy and difficult to manage.

Rich


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

jtbell said:


> I am exceedingly frustrated that I have had to waste this much of my valuable time on this simple matter.


I'm surprised you're willing to waste your valuable time on a rant on an Internet board.

Should I be expecting a bill in the mail from you for this post?

As John Lennon said, life is what happens while you're busy making other plans. Get over it. Track the piece, pour yourself a drink, call DirecTV and straighten this out.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

rich584 said:


> That's exactly what they used to do. You got the recovery kit and you called FedEx and scheduled a pickup and then someone in a FedEx uniform came to your house and picked it up. What they've done must cost less somehow or other because it's clumsy and difficult to manage.
> 
> Rich


I returned a receiver two weeks ago. I received the kit and a label. I put the receiver in the box, used the tape they included, put the label they included on it, and dropped it off at the post office. The USPS took it and gave it to FedEx to complete the delivery. The tracking number provided works at for both USPS and FedEx. How is that clumsy?

Again, how on Earth is that deemed difficult? Every town has a post office.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

johns70 said:


> *Telling the CSR how much you pay per month doesn't really do anything for you. Every customer pays $xx/month. You don't get special treatment because you pay way over $150/month*.
> 
> I don't understand your frustration with this situation. You had to call a few times to get a box sent to you, you got the box, you sent the unit back. No reason to blow a gasket over it.


I would have to disagree. I use that right there each year to get a deal on ST. It has alot to do what what you can get. How could it not. Someone who spends a ton of money with their company is way more likely to get something done then the chap jo blow that really isnt making D* much money.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

joshjr said:


> I would have to disagree. I use that right there each year to get a deal on ST. It has alot to do what what you can get. How could it not. Someone who spends a ton of money with their company is way more likely to get something done then the chap jo blow that really isnt making D* much money.


It's not always about how much, but on what. Lots of expensive stuff has virtually no margin, and lots of inexpensive stuff is pure profit. Same goes for DIRECTV. Why do you htink they push PPV and On Demand so much?

So yes, what you pay matters, but not as much as what you pay for.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

hilmar2k said:


> It's not always about how much, but on what. Lots of expensive stuff has virtually no margin, and lots of inexpensive stuff is pure profit. Same goes for DIRECTV. Why do you htink they push PPV and On Demand so much?
> 
> So yes, what you pay matters, but not as much as what you pay for.


When I got my deal for this season of ST I basically said look I have a high package + HD DVR, always have ST, have DNS feeds, HD, DVR, PP, order UFC PPV's, have multiple recievers and have never had a late payment. To me that seems like enough to get something done and it was at least this time.


----------



## jtbell (Nov 24, 2008)

hilmar2k said:


> Other than having to call a couple times to get the return kit sent, *what, exactly, is wrong with how they handled it*? They sent you a box with a shipping label, how can it get any easier than that?


*Exactly: I requested the kit on call one. It was not sent. That is unacceptable.*

Meanwhile, the clock remained ticking on their deadline to get the box back to them.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

jtbell said:


> *Exactly: I requested the kit on call one. It was not sent. That is unacceptable.*
> 
> Meanwhile, the clock remained ticking on their deadline to get the box back to them.


Track the package. So long as you can verify it was shipped by the deadline...you're fine.


----------



## TEN89 (Jun 27, 2003)

rbharned said:


> I recently had to send back an HR20-700 that was bricked by the "software update". While the replacement receiver was sent via Fedex, the only return option was USPS parcel post and there was no option to track it. I complained that this was not acceptable to the CSR, but no other options were provided. I got a "certificate of mailing" but no option to track the receiver. No problems yet, but I trust Fedex with a tracking option much more than USPS parcel post.....


USPS has that servise. I just used it 2 weeks ago to track my package.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

jtbell said:


> *Exactly: I requested the kit on call one. It was not sent. That is unacceptable.*
> 
> Meanwhile, the clock remained ticking on their deadline to get the box back to them.


This whole thing is because they didn't sent the kit out when they should have? :nono2:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

While I understand the options and alternatives....what is important for folks to understand is that DirecTV has an established process in place.

Call > they send a return kit within a week or less (usually FedEx) > place the unit in the return kit > send back ASAP via FedEx. This should be done without delay in general, even though the "official documentation" gives some added time to do it. It's also a good idea to photocopy the return label...as it contains a tracking number anyone can follow online at FedEx.

To date...I've personally done this process myself 3 times in the past 3 years without any problems. I also know of 4 others who also executed 1 or more of these transactions without issue.

If you do not get a kit within one calendar week - call again immediately and report that you did not receive one.

While the return system is not flawless...in general...if you follow the process in a prompt and straight-forward manner, you'll minimize the kinds of things some folks have reported...


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> While I understand the options and alternatives....what is important for folks to understand is that DirecTV has an established process in place.
> 
> Call > they send a return kit within a week or less (usually FedEx) > place the unit in the return kit > *send back ASAP via FedEx*. This should be done without delay in general, even though the "official documentation" gives some added time to do it. It's also a good idea to photocopy the return label...as it contains a tracking number anyone can follow online at FedEx.
> 
> ...


That is incorrect. The return shipping is now handled by the USPS, then they transfer delivery to FedEx.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

hilmar2k said:


> That is incorrect. The return shipping is now handled by the USPS, then they transfer delivery to FedEx.


Not the one I got 30 days ago!


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Not the one I got 30 days ago!


Then it was very recently changed, as they all seem to be coming with USPS return labels now.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Not the one I got 30 days ago!


nor the one I got 10 days ago.

Now I still have one HR20 waiting to be returned and just emailed to re-request the box and the email says the box will come FedEx but returned USPS. We'll see.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

I actually prefer the USPS option. I find it much more convenient to drop it off at the post office (of which there is at least one in every town) than to arrange for a FedEx pickup.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

hilmar2k said:


> I actually prefer the USPS option. I find it much more convenient to drop it off at the post office (of which there is at least one in every town) than to arrange for a FedEx pickup.


I prefer FedEx which provides much better tracking, plus our office has a dedicated pickup every day and the FedEx office is a few miles down the road.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

hilmar2k said:


> Then it was very recently changed, as they all seem to be coming with USPS return labels now.


Good to know.

Then the only variation would be the label and tracking mechanism - as others have pointed out - you can get tracking for a small <$1 fee.

Thanks for that update.


----------



## grendl2000 (Jun 12, 2008)

I've shipped back four receivers over the years and *always* have to call at least twice to get a "recovery kit." It's a bit annoying, but less so if you just count on having to do it. Like when you had to slap your old tube tv to get the horizontal to hold.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

hilmar2k said:


> I returned a receiver two weeks ago. I received the kit and a label. I put the receiver in the box, used the tape they included, put the label they included on it, and dropped it off at the post office. The USPS took it and gave it to FedEx to complete the delivery. The tracking number provided works at for both USPS and FedEx. How is that clumsy?
> 
> Again, how on Earth is that deemed difficult? Every town has a post office.


It's just more difficult than it was in the past. That's all I meant. Given a choice, I'd rather trust FedEx or UPS with a $500 item than the post office. To put it more simply, I liked the old way a lot better.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Good to know.
> 
> Then the only variation would be the label and tracking mechanism - as others have pointed out - you can get tracking for a small <$1 fee.
> 
> Thanks for that update.


That's not correct. You get the FedEx tracking number because the USPS hands the box off to FedEx. Don't know why they started doing it this way.

Rich


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

rich584 said:


> That's not correct. You get the FedEx tracking number because the USPS hands the box off to FedEx. Don't know why they started doing it this way.
> 
> Rich


Hmmm...

Isn't the tracking number on the label itself, abvoe the barcode?

It's been that way for years now. If its changed...the only reason I can think of they'd do it differently is some source of cost-savings.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

out here you do NOT want to deal with USPS. half the time the clerks do not know how to track themselves and often packages are never scanned.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

say-what said:


> nor the one I got 10 days ago.
> 
> Now I still have one HR20 waiting to be returned and just emailed to re-request the box and the email says the box will come FedEx but returned USPS. We'll see.


I still think it gets handed off from USPS to FedEx. So they send the recovery kit by FedEx, you have to give it to your mailman or stand in line at the post office and then USPS hands it back to FedEx and off it goes. When you track the package it comes up on the FedEx site not the USPS site. Seems like a bit of an unnecessary rigmarole.

Rich


----------



## broeddog (Sep 12, 2009)

I have been reading in these forums for the last sixteen months but this is my first post. For the most part I find them very informative and have been able to use the information I've learned to keep my system operating effectivly. I have felt like posting on several occasions but have decided against doing so for this very reson. It seems to me that JT is more concerned about being billed for the reciever and the almost certian numerous calls he is going to have to make to D to get credit for the reciever he is trying to return. Sometimes I just can't understand why some people in these forums think they have been appointed judge, jury, and executioners.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

rich584 said:


> I still think it gets handed off from USPS to FedEx. So they send the recovery kit by FedEx, you have to give it to your mailman or stand in line at the post office and then USPS hands it back to FedEx and off it goes. When you track the package it comes up on the FedEx site not the USPS site. Seems like a bit of an unnecessary rigmarole.
> 
> Rich


I'd agree.

I was able to take mine 3 miles away to a FedEx location and off it went, receipt and tracking in place.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> Isn't the tracking number on the label itself, abvoe the barcode?
> 
> It's been that way for years now. If its changed...the only reason I can think of they'd do it differently is some source of cost-savings.


That was my original point. Perhaps not having FedEx pickup the box at your home saves money. I really don't know the answer.

Rich


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

rich584 said:


> That's not correct. You get the FedEx tracking number because the USPS hands the box off to FedEx. Don't know why they started doing it this way.
> 
> Rich


The tracking number works at both USPS.com and FedEx.com. See post #11.

Seems like stuff is getting repeated excessively in this thread.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

All I know is if I see a FedEx tracking number, I'm bringing it to FedEx


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

hilmar2k said:


> The tracking number works at both USPS.com and FedEx.com. See post #11.
> 
> Seems like stuff is getting repeated excessively in this thread.


Then I'm confused as to what the "problem" is...follow the steps and things work out. Delay or deviate from the process...and issues arise.

My return labels also included a simple step-by-step list of what to do to return the units...even tape to seal the box itself.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

broeddog said:


> I have been reading in these forums for the last sixteen months but this is my first post. For the most part I find them very informative and have been able to use the information I've learned to keep my system operating effectivly. I have felt like posting on several occasions but have decided against doing so for this very reson. It seems to me that JT is more concerned about being billed for the reciever and the almost certian numerous calls he is going to have to make to D to get credit for the reciever he is trying to return. Sometimes I just can't understand why some people in these forums think they have been appointed judge, jury, and executioners.


Yup, that's his concern. And the way they've got the returns set up seem to facilitate this happening. It's kinda like the plays in football where numerous people in the backfield get handed the ball and someone usually fumbles. I think his concerns are valid. I should not have had to call Retention to get a recovery box.

Rich


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Then I'm confused as to what the "problem" is...follow the steps and things work out. Delay or deviate from the process...and issues arise.
> 
> My return labels also included a simple step-by-step list of what to do to return the units...even tape to seal the box itself.


I've been confused since this thread started. It's so easy. Why is everyone overcomplicating it?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

rich584 said:


> Yup, that's his concern. And the way they've got the returns set up seem to facilitate this happening. It's kinda like the plays in football where numerous people in the backfield get handed the ball and someone usually fumbles. I think his concerns are valid. *I should not have had to call Retention to get a recovery box.*
> Rich


I think everyone's pretty much in agreement with that - they actually have a separate department specifically for handling returned units.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

hilmar2k said:


> The tracking number works at both USPS.com and FedEx.com. See post #11.
> 
> Seems like stuff is getting repeated excessively in this thread.


I have a gizmo on my computer that lets me stick any tracking number in a box and it takes me to the carrier that is delivering that item and I was taken to the FedEx box and I assume that FedEx is doing the actual delivery. Could be wrong, nothing new there.

Rich


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

broeddog said:


> I have been reading in these forums for the last sixteen months but this is my first post. For the most part I find them very informative and have been able to use the information I've learned to keep my system operating effectivly. I have felt like posting on several occasions but have decided against doing so for this very reson. It seems to me that JT is more concerned about being billed for the reciever and the almost certian numerous calls he is going to have to make to D to get credit for the reciever he is trying to return. Sometimes I just can't understand why some people in these forums think they have been appointed judge, jury, and executioners.


Except that the OP didn't even bother to track the receiver to see if DIRECTV had it yet. That's the point. Before getting "hot under the collar", see if there is even an issue. That's been my point since post #2 of this thread.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

rich584 said:


> I have a gizmo on my computer that lets me stick any tracking number in a box and it takes me to the carrier that is delivering that item and I was taken to the FedEx box and I assume that FedEx is doing the actual delivery. Could be wrong, nothing new there.
> 
> Rich


Here is the tracking number from my last receiver I sent back to DIRECTV (couple weeks ago), 58901003533001882703.

Feel free to try it out at both usps.com and fedex.com.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

hilmar2k said:


> Except that *the OP didn't even bother to track the receiver to see if DIRECTV had it yet*. That's the point. Before getting "hot under the collar", see if there is even an issue. That's been my point since post #2 of this thread.


While that is not theoretically required...I'd agree that it would seem to make alot of sense in this day and age to follow it to its destination. Stuff gets lost all the time, regardless of the service used. Maybe that's why they have tracking numbers?


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

broeddog said:


> I have been reading in these forums for the last sixteen months but this is my first post. <snip> It seems to me that JT is more concerned about being billed for the reciever and the almost certian numerous calls he is going to have to make to D to get credit for the reciever he is trying to return.


First off, broeddog, thanks for participating. And I can understand holding back before your first post. I lurked here for three years before I started being chatty.

I agree with your assessment of the OP's situation. For me at least, it's a sense of proportion, wondering about the OP's level of righteous indignation versus the degree of difficulty in getting the problem resolved. Is he right? Of course he is. It's just that sometimes being right is not enough of an excuse.



> Sometimes I just can't understand why some people in these forums think they have been appointed judge, jury, and executioners.


Thanks for the reminder. You are certainly correct here. I know I'm better when I listen to your wise advice and take a step in the other guy's shoes.

But to some extent, this is the nature of a discussion board. If posters don't take strong opinions, or react strongly to others, there isn't much to discuss beyond the technical issues. Technical boards are all over the Internet and very dull. It's one reason I tend to stay away from AVS. Too many geeks trying to out-geek the next guy. One of the great things about DBSTalk is that you see folk's personalities. Make that _strong_ personalities. I might not have used your executioner analogy but instead would talk about a duel. The result is the same. The difference is I see two parties fighting as opposed to one meekly being lead to the gallows. I haven't found many meek people around here.


----------



## MadMac (Feb 18, 2008)

There's a bit more on this at

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=179208

Apparently, the USPS 'step' is only in certain states. I just returned a DVR (had to contact them a second time for the box, BTW), and it went via a FedEx office. No USPS involvement.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

I don't think there would be so much discussion of this issue - and so many seemingly raw nerves associated with it - if DirecTV did 'due dilligence' before charging the customer for a non-returned receiver. In another thread (probably the one MadMac referenced), a poster had returned the receiver and also gotten dinged for it's non-return. He checked the tracking and it showed it had been received by DirecTV. When he called and pointed that out to them, and asked for the charge to be reversed, they refused because although they agreed that it had been received by DirecTV, they had not yet checked the contents of the package to confirm that it was a receiver and the one they were expecting.

For them to take the step of charging the customer for non-return when in fact the receiver is very likely in their possession is just plain wrong. For them to change the process in a way that could make that erroneous charging even more likely is just irresponsible.

They should have access to the tracking number associated with the receiver being returned. If the status of that package shows that it is in route or actually received at their facility, they should NOT be posting a charge to the customer. If the return-package has been received and they can confirm that it does not contain what it should, then charge away.

It should not be incumbent on the customer to have to fight a charge for a receiver that has been properly returned because DirecTV hasn't properly accounted for it.


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 7, 2007)

hilmar2k said:


> Except that the OP didn't even bother to track the receiver to see if DIRECTV had it yet. That's the point. Before getting "hot under the collar", see if there is even an issue. That's been my point since post #2 of this thread.


It read to me like the OP was mad because he had to call twice to get a box sent out, and that the return time started at some point before he got the box, leaving him very little time to get the box back to DirecTV before they dinged him with a receiver fee.

I've got one SD receiver sitting in storage from a deactivation years ago. Never got a box, never got hit with a big fee. Then I deactivated another SD receiver rather recently, and got hit with a big fee ($40 I think) less than a month later.

They'd sent out a kit to the service address, but I failed to notify my parents to expect a kit since they have never sent one before. So they used the boxes to store trinkets. 

A call and apology to DirecTV and the box was sent out again, no problems.

I agree it's a silly system but it seems to work. For them.


----------



## dcandmc (Sep 24, 2008)

hilmar2k said:


> The tracking number works at both USPS.com and FedEx.com. See post #11.


Yes, but not the way that you seem to think they do, in every case. For me, with two recent returns using this new USPS ---> FedEx system, the tracking numbers didn't work with USPS until the boxes were at the transfer point being handed over to FedEx. This was five days after and two states away from dropping the packages off at my local post office. The boxes showed up in FedEx's tracking system at the same time. When I dropped off the second return, I asked the postal clerk if he could scan it to get the tracking going right away, and he said that he couldn't do that with these prepaid return labels. YMMV. Keep your fingers crossed that the box doesn't get lost between dropping it off and the transfer to FedEx.

By the way, as reported in a recent post in a different thread, it appears that this new return system is not in use nation-wide (just here in the Northeast), so that explains why not everyone is seeing it.


----------



## jtbell (Nov 24, 2008)

As an update to my situation: I was able to pull up the tracking number and it showed that the package had arrived two days before I got the call saying it had not arrived. I called and got a very competent CSR, who verified that the package had indeed been received on that date. 

Apparently, there is a lag between them getting the package and them actually crediting that the unit was received. This can be up to five business days. 

The good thing is that the CSR saw what a CF this had been for me and offered me the free HD for 2 years deal for my trouble (I was going to ask for it anyway).

The bottom line is that this is a process that D* definitely needs to improve.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

I'm glad it worked out for you so easily, jtbell.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

I love that the process worked just fine, but that it is still, "a process that D* definitely needs to improve." :lol:


----------



## dcandmc (Sep 24, 2008)

Hoosier205 said:


> I love that the process worked just fine, but that it is still, "a process that D* definitely needs to improve." :lol:


Your personal experience =/= the experience of everyone else. Please try to remember that.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

dcandmc said:


> Your personal experience =/= the experience of everyone else. Please try to remember that.


 The OP's process went just fine, yet he thinks they need to improve this process. A problem needs to be fixed even when no problem exists? What is so hard for you to understand? There appears to be a disconnect between what is actually being said in this thread and your responses.


----------



## dcandmc (Sep 24, 2008)

Hoosier205 said:


> The OP's process went just fine, yet he thinks they need to improve this process. A problem needs to be fixed even when no problem exists? What is so hard for you to understand? There appears to be a disconnect between what is actually being said in this thread and your responses.


There have been multiple posts in multiple threads from multiple posters reporting problems with the new receiver return process. I have experienced some of those problems myself. Being charged a non-return fee and then having to contact D* to get the problem straightened out is not an indication that the "process went just fine."


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

dcandmc said:


> There have been multiple posts in multiple threads from multiple posters reporting problems with the new receiver return process. I have experienced some of those problems myself. Being charged a non-return fee and then having to contact D* to get the problem straightened out is not an indication that the "process went just fine."


Right...and my comment was in response to one member...the OP...not all members.  :lol: Relax.


----------



## dcandmc (Sep 24, 2008)

Hoosier205 said:


> Right...and my comment was in response to one member...the OP...not all members.  :lol: Relax.


So... is there a systemic problem that D* needs to correct, or not? Is there room for improvement in the process, or not?


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

dcandmc said:


> So... is there a systemic problem that D* needs to correct, or not? Is there room for improvement in the process, or not?


Not that I am aware of.


----------



## dcandmc (Sep 24, 2008)

Hoosier205 said:


> Not that I am aware of.


Right. Not that you're aware of from personal experience. As I posted earlier, just because you haven't experienced it doesn't mean that it doesn't exist.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

So can we please get back to the topic at hand? 

There has actually been some useful information exchanged here.

Thank you.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

dcandmc said:


> Right. Not that you're aware of from personal experience. As I posted earlier, just because you haven't experienced it doesn't mean that it doesn't exist.


Not that I am aware of...period. I'd rather speak for myself, thank you.


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 7, 2007)

It appears that there _is_ room for improvement on DirecTV's end. If they could work on the "it can be up to five business days for them to recognize they received your package" aspect of this, it would eliminate a lot of the worry this process causes end users.

I know in my case the charges for the SD receiver were reverse within hours of them receiving the package, but had it been another day or three I too would have been really worried about what happened.

Phone tag with customer no-service is not a game I enjoy playing.


----------



## ffemtreed (Jan 30, 2008)

Hoosier205 said:


> I love that the process worked just fine, but that it is still, "a process that D* definitely needs to improve." :lol:


so you think someone having to call back and beg for a return box and then get harassing phone calls from a debt drone about a box that he already shipped back in a timely manor is not a process that needs to be improved upon? you must have low standards for customer service.

I will say personally I went through hell one time with a recovery box that D claimed I never sent back, when I gave them the tracking number they said it wasn't valid because it wasn't in their system, then they claimed there must be a delay in the dept that receives shipments but they couldn't put the money they took out of my bank account back into my account, all the offered was service credits in the amount they took from my bank account. Having said that, it was a couple years ago that this happened to me, but I see they haven't improved the process since that time.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

The equipment was received within the allowed time frame, no charge was added to the customers account = success

Let's move on.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Hoosier205 said:


> The equipment was received within the allowed time frame, no charge was added to the customers account = success
> 
> Let's move on.


It's pretty obvious from the posts in this thread that the process could be improved.

I got stuck with a "receiver not returned" charge three years ago after the technicians took my bad box away after replacing it. It took three months to get the charge off my bill!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

billsharpe said:


> It's pretty obvious from the posts in this thread that the process could be improved.
> 
> I got stuck with a "receiver not returned" charge three years ago after the technicians took my bad box away after replacing it. It took three months to get the charge off my bill!


I'd agree that having a clear, consistent, and documented process is a very good idea.

In the past, I've personally experienced them (more than once) successfully executing such a process, but it appears there are some changes underway, perhaps causing some confusion.

Having folks share the details of the confusion actually helps identify potential areas for improvement.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

I just noticed this thread... 

I agree with the OP... as this is apparently something DirecTV needs to work on.

A month or two back, I deactivated an H21 receiver. The CSR stated that a box would be sent out to return the H21. No problem on my end! 

A week later, the box had not arrived, so I called DirecTV. The CSR told me that he saw where I had deactivated the H21, but he didn't see anywhere where a recovery box had been sent out, so he did a MANUAL order for a recovery box, and a day or two later, it was shipped out via FedEx.

Unfortunately, due to where I live, I often have to WATCH for the FedEx truck, or they won't leave a package, but apparently the FedEx guy decided to say I wasn't home, so no package was left. The next day, I managed to make it VERY CLEAR to the FedEx guy that I needed that package, and he delivered it.

Calling for a FedEx pick-up isn't that convenient to me, so I prefer to drop it off. Unfortunately, there is no FedEx drop off in the place that I live, or work, so I had to wait a couple of days until I could drop the package off in a nearby city (Albany, GA), and FedEx picked the package up later that day.

Several days later, the package was delivered to DirecTV. It would have gotten there sooner, but the weekend and a holiday came into play. 

I was lucky. There was NO attempt to charge me, and no mention of it either. However, it took me longer than the 14 days I was supposed to have to send it back. Part of that was DirecTV's fault, part of it was FedEx's fault, and part of it was my fault due to having a preference for dropping off compared to picking up, but the fact remains, that deactivation SHOULD have triggered a recovery kit being sent out, and if it had, I would have gotten it out in less than 14 days.

Personally, I'd prefer it if DirecTV waited 30 days before they started charging people... a little "buffer zone" if you will...

~Alan


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

Alan Gordon said:


> I just noticed this thread...
> 
> I agree with the OP... as this is apparently something DirecTV needs to work on.
> 
> ...


The clock doesn't start ticking until the kit is delivered to you, they tell you to send it back within 7 days (to allow time for various reasons), and you have 21 days until they charge you. Not the 30 days you suggested, but it sounds like you were safe anyway.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Hoosier205 said:


> The clock doesn't start ticking until the kit is delivered to you, they tell you to send it back within 7 days (to allow time for various reasons), and you have 21 days until they charge you. Not the 30 days you suggested, but it sounds like you were safe anyway.


So, in other words, if I didn't call DirecTV back and let them know I hadn't received a kit yet, I wouldn't have been charged for "keeping" the H21?!

Also, the sheet inside the box said that I had 14 days to return the package... not 7 days. I do not remember if the sheet said from the deactivation of the receiver, or of possession of the recovery kit.

Yes, I was safe, but my point is, it appears that at least two other people (including the TS) had similar problems with getting a Recovery Kit sent out, and in the case of the TS, was being told that he was about to get charged even though he was within his 21 days.

~Alan


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

ffemtreed said:


> so you think someone having to call back and beg for a return box and then get harassing phone calls from a debt drone about a box that he already shipped back in a timely manor is not a process that needs to be improved upon? you must have low standards for customer service.
> 
> I will say personally I went through hell one time with a recovery box that D claimed I never sent back, when I gave them the tracking number they said it wasn't valid because it wasn't in their system, then they claimed there must be a delay in the dept that receives shipments but they couldn't put the money they took out of my bank account back into my account, all the offered was service credits in the amount they took from my bank account. Having said that, it was a couple years ago that this happened to me, but I see they haven't improved the process since that time.


For those that say the system works what would have happened if this person had not had sufficient funds in his bank account to cover the DirecTV charge for a returned receiver and ended up with bounced checks. Everybody is not able to keep thousands of dollars in the bank just in case.

Bounce checks for credit card payments or mortgage and next thing you know your credit rating gets dinged. Not to mention that these days be late with a credit card payment, boom increased interest rate.

I do feel that anyone worrying about a timely return deserves to worry especially since DirecTV doesn't want to refund the money, they'd rather give credits.

Many years ago I had another company do something similar for $250. When I contacted them they not only apologized, they offered to pay any overdraft fees as well as write letters to anybody that had bounced explaining it was their fault. Needless to say I still deal with them.

Cheers


----------



## scrybigtv (Jan 25, 2008)

Don't have much to add to this discussion. It appears things worked out okay for the OP and I'm glad they did. What I don't understand is the militant attitude that's displayed so readily by some members toward anyone who expresses a complaint or even a concern about their experiences with DTV.

Guess I just don't understand this joined-at-the-hip culture so many folks share when it comes to their satellite TV service providers.

To each his own.


----------



## ffemtreed (Jan 30, 2008)

scrybigtv said:


> Don't have much to add to this discussion. It appears things worked out okay for the OP and I'm glad they did. What I don't understand is the militant attitude that's displayed so readily by some members toward anyone who expresses a complaint or even a concern about their experiences with DTV.
> 
> Guess I just don't understand this joined-at-the-hip culture so many folks share when it comes to their satellite TV service providers.
> 
> To each his own.


Its called FanBoy syndrome and thats why this forum has an ignore feature. Its just too bad that it doesn't ignore when they are quoted as well.


----------



## zcarguy (Oct 18, 2005)

Sorry to hijack. I have a question on the recovery kits.

Does DTV send these out to the billing address or service address automatically. Can the customer request it go to the Billing address?

Thanks,

Z


----------



## johns70 (May 2, 2010)

I think the DIRECTV CSR should stay on the phone with you until the recovery box is delivered to your house.


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

:rolling::rolling::rolling::rolling:


johns70 said:


> I think the DIRECTV CSR should stay on the phone with you until the recovery box is delivered to your house.


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

Glad things worked out for you jt....Enjoy the free HD...



jtbell said:



> As an update to my situation: I was able to pull up the tracking number and it showed that the package had arrived two days before I got the call saying it had not arrived. I called and got a very competent CSR, who verified that the package had indeed been received on that date.
> 
> Apparently, there is a lag between them getting the package and them actually crediting that the unit was received. This can be up to five business days.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 7, 2007)

zcarguy said:


> Sorry to hijack. I have a question on the recovery kits.
> 
> Does DTV send these out to the billing address or service address automatically. Can the customer request it go to the Billing address?
> 
> ...


It goes to the service address by default, but you can request it sent to the billing address if it's more convenient.


----------



## johnp37 (Sep 14, 2006)

Update on my recovery kit return- now 12 days and counting in transit from NJ to Tn. Calls to FedEx: still in transit from Southhaven, Mississippi to Memphis, Tn since 6/17 with no explanation why it is taking so long. Am I getting worried? You betcha.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

johnp37 said:


> Update on my recovery kit return- now 12 days and counting in transit from NJ to Tn. Calls to FedEx: still in transit from Southhaven, Mississippi to Memphis, Tn since 6/17 with no explanation why it is taking so long. Am I getting worried? You betcha.


Well, the good news is that you still have 9 days to spare. Let us know when it arrives.


----------



## johnp37 (Sep 14, 2006)

Hoosier205 said:


> Well, the good news is that you still have 9 days to spare. Let us know when it arrives.


Good news?? O.K. Mr. Fanboy/Apologist, when Directv informs me that I will be getting hammered with a non-return fee I will have them bill you. I am getting fed up with your Directv can do no wrong B.S.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

johnp37 said:


> Good news?? O.K. Mr. Fanboy/Apologist, when Directv informs me that I will be getting hammered with a non-return fee I will have them bill you. I am getting fed up with your Directv can do no wrong B.S.


Yikes...way to overreact to my post. The shipment still has plenty of time to reach them. You shipped it. You have confirmation of that. You've done your part. Even if you are charged, you have confirmation that it was shipped. They can reverse the charge. So, the fact that you have not reached the limit and you still have 9 days to spare...is good news.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

johnp37 said:


> Update on my recovery kit return- now 12 days and counting in transit from NJ to Tn. Calls to FedEx: still in transit from Southhaven, Mississippi to Memphis, Tn since 6/17 with no explanation why it is taking so long. Am I getting worried? You betcha.


I would think (hope) that DIRECTV would not bill you as long as you can prove that you have done everything you could to get it back to them. I'd be really pissed in your situation if I were charged.


----------



## dcandmc (Sep 24, 2008)

johnp37 said:


> Good news?? O.K. Mr. Fanboy/Apologist, when Directv informs me that I will be getting hammered with a non-return fee I will have them bill you. I am getting fed up with your Directv can do no wrong B.S.


Careful; after he denies that D* has any problems at all with processing recovery kits, he'll say that you're throwing a temper tantrum. Then you'll get his version of why autopay is such a wonderful thing, and even if D* screws up the billing, it's no big deal, because D* will fix everything to your complete satisfaction eventually.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

dcandmc said:


> Careful; after he denies that D* has any problems at all with processing recovery kits, he'll say that you're throwing a temper tantrum. Then you'll get his version of why autopay is such a wonderful thing, and even if D* screws up the billing, it's no big deal, because D* will fix everything to your complete satisfaction eventually.


You appear to have a crush on me. You devoted all your time to me. While I am flattered, care to comment on anything else? P.S. - I'm not interested. Sorry.


----------



## dcandmc (Sep 24, 2008)

Hoosier205 said:


> You appear to have a crush on me. You devoted all your time to me. While I am flattered, care to comment on anything else? P.S. - I'm not interested. Sorry.


Crush? No, I don't think so. I will admit, however, that your posts have begun to amuse me. They remind me of the guy at the 19 second point in this clip:


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

dcandmc said:


> Crush? No, I don't think so. I will admit, however, that your posts have begun to amuse me. They remind me of the guy at the 19 second point in this clip:


It is telling that you cannot manage to debate any of the topics with me and have been reduced to childish behavior, attacks, and obsession. Do you even remember the topic of this thread (or other threads) at this point?

DirecTV sends recovery kit. Customer ships recovery kit back. Recovery kit arrives within the allotted time. If the kit arrives outside of said time frame, but verification exists showing it was in fact shipped in time, any charges applied can be reversed. It is hard to fix a problem which does not exist.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Hoosier205 said:


> DirecTV sends recovery kit. Customer ships recovery kit back. Recovery kit arrives within the allotted time. If the kit arrives outside of said time frame, but verification exists showing it was in fact shipped in time, any charges applied can be reversed. It is hard to fix a problem which does not exist.


If we can stick to that info....likely most folks will get the point and be helped.


----------



## dcandmc (Sep 24, 2008)

Hoosier205 said:


> It is telling that you cannot manage to debate any of the topics with me and have been reduced to childish behavior, attacks, and obsession. Do you even remember the topic of this thread (or other threads) at this point?
> 
> DirecTV sends recovery kit. Customer ships recovery kit back. Recovery kit arrives within the allotted time. If the kit arrives outside of said time frame, but verification exists showing it was in fact shipped in time, any charges applied can be reversed. It is hard to fix a problem which does not exist.


Once again with the personal attacks. A meaningful debate with you doesn't appear to be possible, because you immediately neglect facts and reason and delve straight into accusations that the other party is engaging in "childish behavior" or having a "temper tantrum." This has been your standard MO.

At the risk of feeling like I'm banging my head against the wall, let's try again:

You and I may have different definitions of the word "problem." If a customer drops off a recovery kit in a timely manner and still gets hit with a non-return fee because D* failed to properly document receipt of the box, to me that's a problem, regardless of how quickly the bogus fee may get reversed. There are more than a few posts at DBS talk documenting that exact "problem." If you don't think that such a situation is a "problem," then I guess that we'll just have to agree to disagree. Many of the posters who related their experiences seemed to think that it was more than a minor inconvenience.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

*Please*....lets all help people....by moving past the back and forth - use PM if you wish to continue that dialog offline.

:backtotop


----------



## johnp37 (Sep 14, 2006)

dcandmc said:


> Once again with the personal attacks. A meaningful debate with you doesn't appear to be possible, because you immediately neglect facts and reason and delve straight into accusations that the other party is engaging in "childish behavior" or having a "temper tantrum." This has been your standard MO.
> 
> At the risk of feeling like I'm banging my head against the wall, let's try again:
> 
> You and I may have different definitions of the word "problem." If a customer drops off a recovery kit in a timely manner and still gets hit with a non-return fee because D* failed to properly document receipt of the box, to me that's a problem, regardless of how quickly the bogus fee may get reversed. There are more than a few posts at DBS talk documenting that exact "problem." If you don't think that such a situation is a "problem," then I guess that we'll just have to agree to disagree. Many of the posters who related their experiences seemed to think that it was more than a minor inconvenience.


Unfortunately, we are dealing with someone who cannot be reasoned with. Reason and logic seems to be an excercise in futility. He makes references to childish behavior. In another thread dealing with this very issue was closed when a moderator shut it down(thankfully) when he started making frivolous references to A. H****r and the G*****o and the N****s Really mature, don't you think?


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

dcandmc said:


> Once again with the personal attacks. A meaningful debate with you doesn't appear to be possible, because you immediately neglect facts and reason and delve straight into accusations that the other party is engaging in "childish behavior" or having a "temper tantrum." This has been your standard MO.
> 
> At the risk of feeling like I'm banging my head against the wall, let's try again:
> 
> You and I may have different definitions of the word "problem." If a customer drops off a recovery kit in a timely manner and still gets hit with a non-return fee because D* failed to properly document receipt of the box, to me that's a problem, regardless of how quickly the bogus fee may get reversed. There are more than a few posts at DBS talk documenting that exact "problem." If you don't think that such a situation is a "problem," then I guess that we'll just have to agree to disagree. Many of the posters who related their experiences seemed to think that it was more than a minor inconvenience.


You just can't let it go can you? Move on. Your personal obsession with me is getting weird.

DirecTV sends recovery kit. 
Customer ships recovery kit back. 
Recovery kit is delivered to DirecTV within the allotted time. 
If the kit arrives outside of said time frame, but verification exists showing it was in fact shipped in time, any charges applied can be reversed.

It is hard to fix a problem which does not exist. This thread, and many others, have been started in order to complain about a problem before a problem has even occurred. Wait until they don't receive the package in time and charge you...before complaining about the package not arriving in time and a charge being accessed. Then, when the package arrives before the deadline...we haven't spend four days discussing a problem which never occurred. We may as well be complaining about DirecTV not adding an HD channel which doesn't even exist (and that happens often). The "problem" is when a package is sent by a customer in time, DirecTV then doesn't receive in time, a charge is applied to the customers account, and then must be removed. Guess what? That didn't happen. DirecTV received the package prior to the deadline. Hence the reason why there is nothing left to complain about regarding the topic of this thread. Once again, this thread is not about a customer being charged for a non-returned receiver that was actually returned. You've turned it into some holier than though crusade against me, DirecTV, and recovery kit returns.

Ship the darn thing and move on. The end of your responsibility and obligation was right there at that point. If you don't like how they run their own business, choose a different provider.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

johnp37 said:


> Unfortunately, we are dealing with someone who cannot be reasoned with. Reason and logic seems to be an excercise in futility. He makes references to childish behavior. In another thread dealing with this very issue was closed when a moderator shut it down(thankfully) when he started making frivolous references to A. H****r and the G*****o and the N****s Really mature, don't you think?


I can make the reference again, if you would like? Childish is your decision to discuss this rather than the topic of the thread.  Nice try though!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Guys, I'm sorry but I must close this one. Please take your discussions to private messaging.


----------

